# what do you cut trails with?



## xpertgreg (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't afford one of the walk behind brush mowers and there are some places that a bush hog just can't get to.  anyone care to suggest some helpful ideas for clearing briars and such?  I have never had any luck with saw blades on weedeaters.  has anyone ever rented something that works well for cutting trails?

gw


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 12, 2006)

ATV works great, if you dont have access, use a swing blade for the heavy stuff and a machete and a set of pruning shears for lighter work


----------



## Timberman (Jan 12, 2006)

Bush axe. Sweat.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 12, 2006)

If i have trouble getting to a spot I use a swing  blade or a machete. Good workout too. you will leave with blisters though.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 12, 2006)

BOWHUNTER! said:
			
		

> If i have trouble getting to a spot I use a swing  blade or a machete. Good workout too. you will leave with blisters though.




Yep thats what I use. Back in August in 90 degree noon time heat my dad and I did that to get to an area to put his stand back up. It was amazing how much had grown with all the summer rain. I swear I lost 15 pounds that day. I felt like we were cutting through the Viet Nam jungle, but it worked great.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 12, 2006)

You can rent one of those Billy Goats(walk behind bush hog like DR Mower). In Athens when I checked, it was $45/day.


----------



## Dub (Jan 13, 2006)

Continuous driving down anywhere with my ATV usually makes a path.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 14, 2006)

A gas powered trimer with a grass gator head using the metal blades. Will cut thru 1-2" saplings and any other brush.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 14, 2006)

I usually use lopping shears and a machete too.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 14, 2006)

I have found that a high track CAT D-9 will pretty much do the trick. Sometimes i use a Franklin Logger.


----------



## specialk (Jan 14, 2006)

couple applications of glyphosphate and some time.......


----------



## sweatequity (Jan 14, 2006)

*Honda rancher*

works fine sometimes it leaves a few scratches though.

I have the ground hawg plow and used it with great results on briars.  Afterwards go throught with some weed killer if it starts coming back.


----------



## Minner (Jan 14, 2006)

Timberman said:
			
		

> Bush axe. Sweat.



I have to agree w/ Timberman. A good brush axe is worth its weight in gold for small scale land clearing. The weight of the head and long handle really gives the blade momentum. It will cut stuff several inches thick w/ one good swing. It will also make short work of thick, nasty briars. There's several acres worth of food plots in middle and north Georgia that owe their existance to a brush axe.


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 14, 2006)

I use my foot to stomp down all the briars, saplings and any undergrowth that are in my way.... 
No, it really depends on what type of trail and the size I need it.  For example, if I'm cutting a trail for deer to "use" I make it narrow by cutting with an old fashion machete.  If I need a wider one I'll use a slingblade for undergrowth and a chainsaw for the bigger saplings.


----------



## roadkill (Jan 15, 2006)

I used my Jeep Cherokee 4X4 to make a trail in some pines.  The brush was taller than my Jeep and so thick, you couldn't walk through it.  I had a road to my stand after that.  The deer started using it too.


----------



## sweatequity (Jan 15, 2006)

*I made a trail*

this year so I wouldnt have to walk down the deer trail and sure enough they started using my trail instead!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 15, 2006)

They will almost always start using the fresh cut trails to your stand. To combat this, cut some additional trails away from your stand that will still offer you a shot. I always try to direct the deer the way I want them to go but it doesn't always work out that way.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jan 18, 2006)

*Machete?? .....know of a GOOD one?*

I've had the cheapo blades that easily bend.
Who makes a GOOD machete?
Alan in GA


----------



## Paddle (Jan 18, 2006)

I made a pull behind from a old snapper riding mower. Took the trans axel out and put a 3/4 straight axel. Works great. 

You can also use a push mower rised as high as it will go, even if you need to put bigger wheels on it. You can put a tow bar on one of those as well but you have to take it slow.

I've mowed trails with a push mower then go back and throw wheat out where I mowed, makes a good trail for deer.


----------



## scshep2002 (Jan 18, 2006)

I use a STihl Brush cutter with a metal blde on it and can clear some fine trails in no time at all!!!! Works great, jut have to make sure you get a good one, those home depot jobs dont last very long. Invest in a Stihl or high end cutter and you will have no problem. I paid I think $350 for mine 3 years ago and it works great


----------



## skinner (Jan 20, 2006)

*trail trimmer*

Send me you email address so that I can send info on what I use.


----------



## xpertgreg (Jan 21, 2006)

xpertgreg@hotmail.com is my email.

gw


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 21, 2006)

Do you have a four wheeler??

If you do, run the stinking briars over.  I had a fifth row in some 25yr old pines that I hunted last year.  This past hunting season the briars over took my fifth row.  There was a shear wall of them easily over 7ft high!!!

I rented a walk behind brush mower.  It did okay, but the giant wall of briars just stopped it like it hit a brick wall.

Plan B.  Get on the 4 wheeler, put on some gloves and cover my body the best I can, then run them over.

It worked.  I got cut up a little, but the 4 wheeler laid them down flat.  

After I 4 wheelered the snot out of the fifth row I went through with a machete and sling blade to cut down the sapling's and small bush's.

Worked well.  Saw a lot of deer from that stand and shot a doe out of it.

Tommy


----------



## xpertgreg (Jan 21, 2006)

I ain't got no four wheeler, but I got a Suzuki Samurai!  I'll give it a try.

gw


----------



## beginnersluck (Jan 22, 2006)

Alan in GA said:
			
		

> I've had the cheapo blades that easily bend.
> Who makes a GOOD machete?
> Alan in GA


Get one from army surplus.  They are usually pretty tough rascals!  The handle will fall off before the blade break.


----------



## roadkill (Jan 22, 2006)

xpertgreg said:
			
		

> I ain't got no four wheeler, but I got a Suzuki Samurai!  I'll give it a try.
> 
> gw


 
I believe that will work just fine!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 23, 2006)

What are you guys calling a bush or brush axe?  
One of these? 





I can wear out some stuff with one of these 




but invariably wind up bending the blade on really thick stuff but it's amazing how fast you can clear ground with one.


----------



## redwards (Jan 23, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> What are you guys calling a bush or brush axe?


This is what I call one...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 23, 2006)

redwards said:
			
		

> This is what I call one...


Does that work on thin stuff like briars?  
I need a 'do it all'.   Briars, saplings, privet, etc....
That second pic I posted gets it all and if the blade was thicker would be perfect.


----------



## redwards (Jan 23, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Does that work on thin stuff like briars?
> I need a 'do it all'. Briars, saplings, privet, etc....
> That second pic I posted gets it all and if the blade was thicker would be perfect.


If the blade is sharp it will work on anything! It is somewhat heavier than a swing blade (your 2nd pic.) though!

I carry ratcheting pruning shears similar to this in my fanny pack. Unless I'm clearing really, really thick stuff I use them. These require a whole lot less sweat!


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 23, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> What are you guys calling a bush or brush axe?
> One of these?
> 
> 
> ...



Those are sling blades.  A brush axe is what the gentlemen listed below this post.

A sling blade is good for briars, but not saplings.  The brush axe is ideal for saplings and will handle the briars too, but I would just use it on saplings.

If you guy's have a good weed eater, I'd stick a circle blade on it and go to town.  I use my weed eater all the time on briars and sapling's up to 2" thick.

Tommy


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 23, 2006)

No doubt ATV's have been the tool many(as myself use) but you will get it scratched.


----------



## Buckbuster (Jan 23, 2006)

Has anybody ever used one of those Woodsman's pal's that are advertised a lot in all those hunting magazines? It looks like it might be good, I have thought about ordering one. I have used a brush axe and they do work pretty good.


----------



## deersled (Jan 31, 2006)

machete...and plenty of water


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 1, 2006)

Take yourself a ladder out there (or use a ladder stand) and a machete or pruning snips.  Throw the ladder over the briars and walk out on it.  That will crush down most of the briars with minimal chopping and make a walkable but narrow path.  When you get the end of the ladder, make a spot to stand, pick up the ladder and repeat.

I've done this several times and once done, the deer will help you keep it clear.  Its pretty quick.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 1, 2006)

I use a heavy duty Stihl weed eater with a circular saw blade. Does magic on briars and will take down a 3" sapling in a jiffy. Its' also good for cutting overhead branches to clear your shooting lanes.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Feb 6, 2006)

"some people call it a swing blade...ungnggg...but I call it a kyser blade...ungnggg..."


----------



## Dub (Feb 11, 2006)

This is what made most of our older trails on our lease....it is a 2002 model trail cutter...no brush guard or anthing....just a mad man at the wheel.....


----------



## Ozzie (Feb 11, 2006)

*Woodsman's Pal*



			
				Buckbuster said:
			
		

> Has anybody ever used one of those Woodsman's pal's that are advertised a lot in all those hunting magazines? It looks like it might be good, I have thought about ordering one. I have used a brush axe and they do work pretty good.



I have one of these and they are expensive but work great.  It's like having an ax and machete rolled into one.  I keep mine razor sharp and can take down sizeable saplings in one swipe, and the brush hook works good on briars. If you are thinking of buying one, I recommend getting the wood handled one instead of the other more expensive one with the hand guard on it, because it allows you more options on how you hold it.


----------



## Dub (Mar 27, 2006)

*My trailcutting gear!!!!*

I've used a combination of these two with good success.


----------



## GunRights4US (Sep 10, 2006)

I use my boys.  One's 22 and the other's 16.  

I just attach a machette and point 'em in the right direction.  Periodically I add water, and when the job's done to my satisfaction I add cold beer.  

They're also great for ladder stand installations.  Plus they do lawns.  

LOL


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd like to add a set of heavy lopping shears to the list. The problem with cutting 1/2" and larger brush with a machete or brush axe is it leaves an angled point like a pungy stake. Even if cut right near the ground. Tripping on a briar and falling on one of these can really ruin a hunt. With the lopping shears you can cut it off flush with the ground.
The weedeater with the metal blade will do the same thing.
Another thing I use the lopping shears for is after the trail is cut/beat down then I go back and cut limbs that might brush against me when I walk in and leave scent.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 10, 2006)

A lot of good ideas here. I have always carried a good army surplus machete and have cleared many trails with it. The deer definately will take over the trail in a very short time.

The racheting cutters also work good for clearing a trail to a stand and they are very quiet. Buy the all metal ones.

I bought a new troy Built string trimmer with the X-Change heads and a brush cutter blade. It works really well and will mow down all the briars and weeds and even small saplings.


----------



## silenthunter (Sep 13, 2006)

I second the ATV with a GroundHog. Works great


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2006)

I bought one of the Gerber Brush Cutters and love it for light work.  For heavy work I jsut drive the Honda Foreman through it.

Or sometimes I just ask the wife if she wants to go for a walk.  She leaves a pretty good trail  but the ruts get kinda deep.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 13, 2006)

Mike! He's a real firecat with a machete in his hand. Only problem is he cuts stuff I don't want cut...like persimmons, beautyberry along with what I do want cut.


----------



## walters (Sep 14, 2006)

*trail*



IdRatherBHunting said:


> I have found that a high track CAT D-9 will pretty much do the trick. Sometimes i use a Franklin Logger.



i think a cat d-9 will fix about anything if you can find away to haul it there, we use a 4 foot bushhog and i have found no where it wont go fits between trees good. u can try the dr mower its a walk behind 2 foot bush hog. rent them at about any rental store


----------



## bbmclain (Sep 14, 2006)

*Works great!!*

Makes a good trail


----------



## RJY66 (Sep 15, 2006)

elfiii said:


> I use a heavy duty Stihl weed eater with a circular saw blade. Does magic on briars and will take down a 3" sapling in a jiffy. Its' also good for cutting overhead branches to clear your shooting lanes.



Same here.  They are really nice tools.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 15, 2006)

Take your lawnmower.  I rode my Snapper riding lawnmower through a few briar patches in the old days.  I would pull the blade all the way up, start it off in low gear and get it going in the right direction.   Then I would hop off and walk behind it, pushing it when it needed help to keep going.

I doubt newer lawnmowers with all the small blades would do as well.


----------



## Lloyd72 (Apr 17, 2007)

I use  a weed eater with a special blade. pretty much a metal skill saw blade. They work great they cut through anything. Just make sure to wear eye protection and long sleeves because it doe fling out some small pieces of wood and such


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 17, 2007)

A bobcat works wonders if you have a lot of trails to cut.


----------



## KING'S OWNER (Apr 23, 2007)

LSU GUY, THATS WHAT THEY USED ON THE CHAIN GANG ON COOL HAND LUKE. AWESOME MOVIE.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Apr 24, 2007)

*Cutting trails, which machete?*

Here is a link to the best Machete I have ever found.  Either the 8518 or 8520 model.  Get 'em good and sharp, takes almost no effort to cut saplings and limbs up to about 2".  These are expensive, but worth it.

http://www.ontarioknife.com/machetes.html


----------



## all ducked up (May 24, 2007)

i hear fire will cut you big trail


----------



## skinner (May 25, 2007)

*cuttiing paths*

This is what I use. It goes wherever my atv will go.


----------

